

The Art of the Deal (Donald Trump) [pdf] - bra-ket
http://topshelfbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/artofthedeal.pdf

======
mtmail
I'm flagging this because the website has several ebooks which are clearly
under copyright (e.g. New York Bestsellers [http://topshelfbook.org/world-war-
z-an-oral-history-of-the-z...](http://topshelfbook.org/world-war-z-an-oral-
history-of-the-zombie-war/), [http://topshelfbook.org/the-wolf-of-wall-
street/](http://topshelfbook.org/the-wolf-of-wall-street/))

